# Why no New era Cougar kits?



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

With the virtually millions of different makes and models out there, why no newer style Mercury Cougar kits? I own a 2000 Cougar, and would love to have a model of it. 

Hey, if they can put out a Deora kit, they can put out a Cougar!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I know there was a 1990 era Cougar done because I did one on a SCCA Mustang chassis that was really nice. Looked a little like this:










I tried to to a search, boy you have no idea what comes up with you Google "Cougar". Still I couldn't even find the 1990 kit listed or pictured. I couldn't even find a resin version.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

Revell did the 1990 era,it was reintroduced as a lowrider a few years ago,I'm guessing the potential money to be made on a 2000 Cougar wouldn't justify tooling dollars spent,there are lots and lots of missing car/truck models that would make great subjects


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah but the 1990 version looks nothing like the one I want. Here's my car:


----------



## Jon Mopar (Feb 24, 2011)

I could have sworn ERTL/snapfast released a version in low numbers....it was like a 99


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

It was the Probe version and all were Mazda underpinnings.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Stu Pidasso said:


> With the virtually millions of different makes and models out there, why no newer style Mercury Cougar kits? I own a 2000 Cougar, and would love to have a model of it.


 
*Answer:*

*mercury only sold a few of those things, before they were *
*discontinued. a plastic model of an unpopular car that wouldnt sell as a 1:1 isnt a strong candidate for replication in styrene.*
*why do you keep asking?*

*oh, I see your board name.......:drunk::tongue:*


----------

